# Help me pick a state



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Trying to get opinions from the guys that are more well rounded in diy out of state hunts, frankly, I’m bored of Ohio, scouted missouri last year but never made it out there to hunt, what state would you guys choose to do a public land diy hunt? Iowa is out of the picture because I don’t have enough points yet


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

cwalker5586 said:


> Trying to get opinions from the guys that are more well rounded in diy out of state hunts, frankly, I’m bored of Ohio, scouted missouri last year but never made it out there to hunt, what state would you guys choose to do a public land diy hunt? Iowa is out of the picture because I don’t have enough points yet


Kentucky! Over the counter tags, beautiful landscape, quality deer, lots of public ground...it checks all boxes for what I'd look for. I'm doing Ohio this coming fall and hopefully Kentucky in 2019. I researched many options and KY is my first choice, I'm only doing Ohio because it's more convenient for the other guys in my group.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

cwalker5586 said:


> Trying to get opinions from the guys that are more well rounded in diy out of state hunts, frankly, I’m bored of Ohio, scouted missouri last year but never made it out there to hunt, what state would you guys choose to do a public land diy hunt? Iowa is out of the picture because I don’t have enough points yet


Just whitetail? Archery equipment or firearm?


----------



## antzilla (Mar 29, 2012)

Personally I'd love to give Wyoming or Wisconsin a try.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

steelyspeed said:


> Just whitetail? Archery equipment or firearm?


Yea sorry should have clarified, whitetail only and archery


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

thill said:


> Kentucky! Over the counter tags, beautiful landscape, quality deer, lots of public ground...it checks all boxes for what I'd look for. I'm doing Ohio this coming fall and hopefully Kentucky in 2019. I researched many options and KY is my first choice, I'm only doing Ohio because it's more convenient for the other guys in my group.


Kentucky has always intrigued me, seems like it’s really become popular though, I’d imagine it’s like Ohio in regards to getting away from people?


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

cwalker5586 said:


> Trying to get opinions from the guys that are more well rounded in diy out of state hunts, frankly, I’m bored of Ohio, scouted missouri last year but never made it out there to hunt, what state would you guys choose to do a public land diy hunt? Iowa is out of the picture because I don’t have enough points yet


I would consider Nebraska, South Dakota, or eastern Montana. Lots of public land and low hunting pressure.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Personally I would look at not focussing on a state but how you want to hunt and an area that looks good to you. Simply going out of state doesn't fix what your looking for. Find an Outfitter that suits your needs or find an area that you like if it's a dyi. It may take several years to be successful in both cases. The first time is all about learning and not about the kill. Dont set expectations to high


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I’m trying to get out West again next summer for prairie dogs, it’s been a handful of years. I think it’s more fun than big game hunting.


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Why are you bored in Ohio? I would suggest kentucky. Less hunters than ohio plus more public land. Nebraska and south dakota sound good but you need to figure how often you will get to hunt so far away.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

sourdough44 said:


> I’m trying to get out West again next summer for prairie dogs, it’s been a handful of years. I think it’s more fun than big game hunting.


I shot them in SE WY on the CO border while mule deer hunting. The rancher actually asked us to do this while not deer hunting. We were on a working cattle ranch and the ranch hand was concerned the cattle would step in the holes.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Keep putting in for those Iowa preference points and then draw a south east Iowa tag and be prepared to be spoiled and then ruined for hunting anywhere else...


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> Keep putting in for those Iowa preference points and then draw a south east Iowa tag and be prepared to be spoiled and then ruined for hunting anywhere else...


Is there much public land in the SE? I think I have 3 pt going in to this year. My daughter is going to college in Davenport. I mentioned staying with her and driving to the hunting grounds. I planned maybe next year but might be able to swing it this year?


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thinking I have about 2 more years before I see Iowa, looking like missouri is going to be the target for this year, northern part somewhere haven’t pinned exactly where yet


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Central WI has a lot of untouched public land and a non-res tag for deer is $165. I can point you to some great spots.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Central WI has a lot of untouched public land and a non-res tag for deer is $165. I can point you to some great spots.


And the first time buyer license I believe is $80.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Kind of depends what your goal is.If it is big bucks then most productive areas are documented .If it is truly a change of scenery then I would opt for Black Hills The farm land we hunt Mich Ohio and Ind are similar.But the big river bottom farms in Missouri are special to me they have a different feel. Right now cwd is a problem in MO once you narrow it down check winter kill,ehd and cwd die off.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

ezcaller said:


> Kind of depends what your goal is.If it is big bucks then most productive areas are documented .If it is truly a change of scenery then I would opt for Black Hills The farm land we hunt Mich Ohio and Ind are similar.But the big river bottom farms in Missouri are special to me they have a different feel. Right now cwd is a problem in MO once you narrow it down check winter kill,ehd and cwd die off.


Black hills? Are you referring to western South Dakota?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

cwalker5586 said:


> Black hills? Are you referring to western South Dakota?


Yes


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Is there much public land in the SE? I think I have 3 pt going in to this year. My daughter is going to college in Davenport. I mentioned staying with her and driving to the hunting grounds. I planned maybe next year but might be able to swing it this year?


There is some very good public pinned up against a state park along the southwestern edge of Keosauqua Iowa in van buren county. The best thing to do is get in the state ground along the state park border where no hunting is allowed. They rent cabins there too. Davenport is about a two hour drive from Keo.


----------

